# RX200 Reuleaux - sleeves



## KrayFish404 (10/3/16)

G'morning everyone.

Is there anyone stocking the sleeves?


----------



## BhavZ (10/3/16)

KrayFish404 said:


> G'morning everyone.
> 
> Is there anyone stocking the sleeves?


@Sir Vape has


----------



## KrayFish404 (10/3/16)

Any one else? Please? I don't deal with them.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/3/16)

We do. R60 each but not on our website yet. Sent you a PM

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KrayFish404 (10/3/16)

Thanks @Vaperite South Africa


----------



## Soprono (10/3/16)

KrayFish404 said:


> Thanks #Vaperite



Just ensure its the full bottom closed sleeves. The cheaper ones dont usually have this and your mod will slide within the sleeve


----------



## KrayFish404 (10/3/16)

Shot @Soprono that is exactly what I am afraid of.


----------



## Soprono (10/3/16)

KrayFish404 said:


> Shot Soprono that is exactly what I am afraid of.



Your only bet is then to deal with Sir Vape.


----------



## KrayFish404 (10/3/16)

Nope. Nopity nope nope. That is of no option.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Soprono (10/3/16)

KrayFish404 said:


> Nope. Nopity nope nope. That is of no option.



Sad that you are so closed off to a retailer with a solution for you need. Order overseas then. Clearly there is a problem at hand however a online order does no harm to either.


----------



## KrayFish404 (10/3/16)

I am waiting for @Vaperite South Africa and also VapeKing to come back, they may have one or the other.


----------



## KrayFish404 (10/3/16)

Dude I won't get burned twice. Let's just keep it at that. Luckily we have many other vape shops in ZA.


----------



## Soprono (10/3/16)

KrayFish404 said:


> Dude I won't get burned twice. Let's just keep it at that. Luckily we have many other vape shops in ZA.



Its your own little bubble so doent bother me. Easier said than done when everyone may stock a product your looking for however its your product not mine, so good luck. Next time state in your post first exclusions before people answer.


----------



## KrayFish404 (10/3/16)

I already said in my second post that I prefer not to deal with them.

Yet you carry on. 

And I tried being diplomatic and nice about it.

Jeez. Let it go. It is almost Friday.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soprono (10/3/16)

KrayFish404 said:


> I already said in my second post that I prefer not to deal with them.
> 
> Yet you carry on.
> 
> ...



Haha did you strike a nerve or what ? Im advising you didnt I ? I advised you to watch out for the open bottom ones and that as far as the proper ones come Sir Vape stock them. When was I not being nice about it ? Read clearly to I said in your first post to state it not a reply after someone attempted to help you. You clearly have narrow mind frame and I come to believe that your issues with Sir Vape are not one sided. Jeez!


----------



## KrayFish404 (10/3/16)

Yes, I don't like them, no I will not deal with them - and I have justified reason for that which I will not discuss on an open forum.

Let's just leave it where it is.

Clearly we have missed each other somewhere, as I did thank you for the advice on the open top/bottom. And I did mention 2 other vendors who might have the correct covers.

A few post up you did sound condescending so my apologies then if I did misread that.

So again, yes thank you, for the advise.


----------



## KrayFish404 (16/3/16)

For anyone wanting the sleeves, I can confirm that both @Lim from Dragon Vapes has, and also @Frostbite from Atomix.

Yip, they are the ones which cover the mod at the bottom and slip over the top.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

